# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  'लाल किताब' का बड़ा महत्*व

## kamalk718

ज्*योतिष को मानने वालों में 'लाल किताब' का बड़ा महत्*व है। यह किताब सम्*पूर्ण उत्*तर भारत (हिन्*दी बेल्*ट) में विशेष रूप से लोकप्रिय है। कहा जाता है कि इसमें तमाम तरह की समस्*याओं से मुक्ति के सराल उपाय बताए गये हैं। इन टोटकों को बताकर ज्*योतिषी लोग अक्*सर लोगों को बेवकूफ बनाया करते हैं। कुछ लाजवाब टोटके देखिए :


*नौकरी/धन/अच्*छे कैरियर के लिए:*


शु*क्रवार को एक ताला खरीदें। खरीदते समय न तो स्*वयं ताले को खोल कर देखें और न ही दुकानदार को ऐसा करने दें। ताले को लाकर सोने वाले कमरे में रख दें। अगले दिन यानी शनिवार को नहा धो कर मंदिर में रख दें और चले आएं। जैसे ही कोई ताला खोलेगा, आपकी किस्*मत का ताला भी खुल जाएगा।
(किस्*मत खोलने का उपाय है या ताला बेचने का तरीका। भैया, किसी ताला कंपनी से बात कर ली होती, कम से कम एक दक्षिणा के बराबर तो मुद्रा मिल ही जाती। वैसे एक सवाल भी मन में कुलबुला रहा है: क्*या जो व्*यक्ति ताला खोलेगा, उसकी किस्*मत का ताला बंद तो नहीं हो जाएगा। तब तो उसे भी इसी प्रकार एक ताला दान करवाना होगा। है न। यानी किसी को फायदा हो न हो, पर ताला कंपनियों की जरूर चांदी हो जाएगी। मुझे तो लगता है कि यह उपाय बताने वाला किसी ताला कंपनी का मालिक तो नहीं था। आपका क्*या विचार है।)


*ब्लड प्रेशर/डिप्रेशन से बचने का उपाय:

*
रविवार के दिन 325 ग्राम दूध अपने सिरहाने रख कर सोएं। सोमवार को सुबह उठकर दूध को पीपल के पेड़ पर चढ़ा दें, 5 रविवार यह क्रिया करें, निश्चित लाभ होगा।
(ये क्*या भइया, अब पीपल महाराज भी दूध पीने लगे? माना कि दूध पौष्टिक होता है, लेकिन पीपल महाराज को दूध चढ़ाने से हमारा ब्*लड प्रेशर कैसे कम हो जाएगा? क्*या ब्*लड प्रेशर डिपार्टमेंट वे ही देखते हैं क्*या?)


*माईग्रेन/आधा सीसी का दर्द से बचने का उपाय:

*
मंगलवार को सूर्योदय के समय किसी चौराहे पर जाएं और एक टुकड़ा गुड़ को दांत से दो भागों में बांट कर दो अलग-अलग दिशाओं में फेंक दें। 5 सप्*ताह लगातार यह क्रिया करें, माईग्रेन में लाभ होगा।
(गजब का तरीका बताया है भाई। अगर गुड़ खाने को कहते, तो कुछ पल्*ले भी पड़ता। मुझे तो लगता है कि यदि गुड़ को चौराहे पर फेंका गया, तो पहले तो वहॉं पर मक्खियां आएंगी, फिर चींटे आदि। और चौराहे के ट्राफिक में दब कर वे बिना वजह मारे जाएंगे। उनकी हत्*या का दोष किसपर जाएगा यह क्रिया करने वाले पर या उपाय बताने वाले पर? इस सवाल पर कोई रौशनी डाल सकता है?)






*रोगों से मुक्ति का उपाय:

*
रात में पूर्व की ओर अपना सिर करके सोएं। सोते समय एक कटोरी में थोड़ा सा सेंधा नमक रख लें। इससे आपकी बीमारी में लाभ होगा।
(अरे? कितना आसान और कम खर्च वाला उपाय है। अब तो डाक्*टरों की छुटटी। क्*या भारत सरकार ने यह उपाय नहीं सुना? व्*यर्थ में कैंसर, एड्स और लाइलाज बीमारियों की रिसर्च और दवाओं पर अरबों रूपये खर्च कर रही है। सेंधा नमक लगाए, सारी बीमारियों से मुक्ति पाए।)


*व्यापार बढा़ने का उपाय:

*
सवा किलो काले चने शुक्रवार की रात में भिगो दें। अगले दिन उन्*हें सरसों के तेल में बना लें। बने हुए चने के तीन हिस्*से करें। एक हिस्*सा घोड़/भैंसे को खिला दें। दूसरा हिस्सा कुष्ठ रोगी को खिला दें और तीसरा हिस्से को अपने ऊपर से तीन बार उतार कर किसी चौराहे पर रख दें। यह काम 40 दिन तक लगातार करें। व्*यापार में निश्चित लाभ होगा।
(अजब बुड़बक आदमी है यह उपय बताने वाला। सवा किलो चना, चालीस दिन? अमां व्*यापार बढ़ेगा या बजट बिगड़ेगा? हां, इससे अगर किसी का व्*यापार चलेगा, तो वह चने वाला होगा। सही कहा न?)


*मुकदमे में विजय पाने का उपाय: 

*
मुकदमे में विजय पाने के लिए कचहरी में थोड़े से चावल लेकर जाएं। उन चावलों को कार्यवाही वाले कक्ष के बाहर फेंक दें। लेकिन ऐसा करते समय इस बात का ध्*यान रखें कि ऐसा करते समय आपको कोई न देखे, अन्*यथा लाभ नहीं होगा।
(वाह, क्*या गजब का मामू बनाया है। कचेहरी में चावल फेंको और कोई देखे नहीं। भारत जैसे देश में (ऐसा सम्*भव है? और हां, एक सवाल दिमाग में घूम रहा है, अगर मुकदमे के दोनों पक्ष यही काम करें, तो विजय किसकी होगी? जो ज्*यादा अच्*छी क्*वालिटी के चावल फेंकेगा, या जो ज्*यादा चावल फेंकेगा? अंत में एक और गम्*भीर सवाल क्*या ऐसा करने से अन्*न का अपमान नहीं होगा?)


*पति को वश में करने का उपाय:*


पान के हरे पत्*ते पर चंदन और केसर का पाउडर लगाकर दुर्गा माता की मूर्ति/तस्*वीर के सामने रखें तथा चंडी स्*त्रोत का पाठ करें। पाठ के बाद चंदन और केसर के मिश्रण से माथे पर तिलक लगाएं और पति के सामने जाएं। यदि पति न हो, तो उसके फोटो के सामने जाएं। तदुपरांत उस पत्*ते को एक जगह संभाल कर रख दें। 43वें दिन सभी एकत्रित पत्*तों को जल में प्रवाहित कर दें। आपका पति पूर्णत: आपके वश में रहेगा।
(लगता है किसी जंगली आदमी ने यह उपाय बनाया होगा, वर्ना पति को वश में करने के लिए क्*या स्त्रियों को किसी उपाय के करने की आवश्*यकता होती है। वे तो सुस्*वादु भोजन, दो मीठे बोल और मनमोहिनी अदाओं से वैसे ही गुलाम बन जाते हैं। हाँ, जिनकी पत्नियां रणचण्*डी का रूप ले चुकी हों, उनके लिए कोई व्*यवहारिक उपाय हो तो बात की जाए।)

----------

